# New To Forum Apr. 2011



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Located Nor. Cent. Wis. I farm 300+ acres , all rented. Growing corn, soybeans , oats for grain -straw, and hay. I cash crop everthing, no livestock of my own. I came here looking for new ideas and to contribute if I can. John


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to hay talk,John.It's a great site.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome John,
Were in North Central Wisconsin are you? I am in Taylor Co. North of Gilman.



K WEST FARMS said:


> Located Nor. Cent. Wis. I farm 300+ acres , all rented. Growing corn, soybeans , oats for grain -straw, and hay. I cash crop everthing, no livestock of my own. I came here looking for new ideas and to contribute if I can. John


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome John, Great to have you on board. Mike


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

cozyacres : I'm south and east of you, south of Colby, right close to Unity if you know where that is. I saw one of your posts, was kind of wondering where you were! Pretty close to being neighbors. If you are going to Farm Tech Days at Marshfield in July, could meet somewhere . Are you a dairy farmer ? No stock here, but I do have parttime feeding job on 300 cow freestall farm. Thanks John


----------



## dairyguyinSEMN (Apr 9, 2011)

K WEST FARMS said:


> cozyacres : I'm south and east of you, south of Colby, right close to Unity if you know where that is. I saw one of your posts, was kind of wondering where you were! Pretty close to being neighbors. If you are going to Farm Tech Days at Marshfield in July, could meet somewhere . Are you a dairy farmer ? No stock here, but I do have parttime feeding job on 300 cow freestall farm. Thanks John


John, do you post over on Agweb sometimes?


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, I know Unity, not too far. I farm about 170 acres, all hay and rotational grazing pastures. Have 35+ head Registered black Angus cows, cow/calf operation. I might be going to Farm Tech Days depending on how things go this summer. Thanks



K WEST FARMS said:


> cozyacres : I'm south and east of you, south of Colby, right close to Unity if you know where that is. I saw one of your posts, was kind of wondering where you were! Pretty close to being neighbors. If you are going to Farm Tech Days at Marshfield in July, could meet somewhere . Are you a dairy farmer ? No stock here, but I do have parttime feeding job on 300 cow freestall farm. Thanks John


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

dairyguyinSEMN said:


> John, do you post over on Agweb sometimes?


Yes I do. Being from the great state of Minn., Mike, is this you? How far from Rochester are you? My wife works for Wally Mart and helped set up a new store there about 10 years ago. Would go to see her, remember driving threw Plainview area, I think. Just marveled at the size of those fields!!! John


----------



## dairyguyinSEMN (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah it's me. Shhhhhhh, don't tell Greg. LMAO I'm about 20 miles North of Rochester. In the metropolis of Zumbrota.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome to HayTalk. I split my time between here and New Ag Talk. Both sites have helped our operation.

Jim


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Welcome. !


----------

